# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Anzahl von Obdachlosen "Westlern"steigt in Thailand

## schiene

Die Anzahl von Obdachlosen "Farangs" in Thailand steigt laut Bangkok Post.
Homeless foreigners on the rise in Thailand, charity warns | Bangkok Post: breakingnews

----------


## schiene

Ich frage mich wie sich ein obdachloser "Farang"ohne Geld in Thailand durchschlägt.Ein paar Tage mag das gehen aber
länger????

----------


## pit

Hab mal vor Jahren einen Engländer getroffen. Der erzählte, dass er aus irgendwelchen Gründen für fast zwei Monate mit etwa 300 Baht pro Woche auskommen musste. 

Wenn ein Farang bettelt, das ist in Thailand illegal! Aber offensichtlich wohl nicht unmöglich!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Die finden meist irgendwo eine Familie die sie immer mal mit durchziehen. Nicht lange, aber da findet sich schnell meist eine neue Familie. Für mich unverständlich, aber es gibt in der Tat Leute, die haben keine Möglichkeiten aus der Lage wieder raus zukommen.

----------


## schiene

Laut der Issarachon Foundation,eine Stiftung,die sich um die Belange der Obdachlosen in Thailand kümmert gibt es alleine in 
Chiang Mai 30 obdachlose "Farangs".

----------


## schorschilia

schiene, deinen Link kann ich hier nicht öffnen; ich stelle diesen hier zusätzlich ein; wird wahrscheinlich aber nicht Neues enthalten...

20 Minuten - Hunderte Auslnder leben auf der Strasse - News

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein aktueller Artikel aus der Bangkok Post
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/inve...less-by-choice

Er ist zwar noch nicht obdachlos aber nicht weit davon entfernt...

----------


## schiene

Wie Recht ich hatte mit meiner Aussage das er nicht weit davon entfernt ist....

Mein Mitleid mit diesem Bernd hält sich in Grenzen...

"12 schmutzige Quadratmeter. Am Ende der Zelle ein Loch für die Notdurft. Ein rostiger Hahn liefert spärlich frisches Wasser. In diesem Raum im Erdgeschoss der Polizeiinspektion Bophut auf Koh Samui kennt Bernd W. (51) jeden Zentimeter. Er ist seit drei Wochen sein Zuhause. Vorübergehend. Der Deutsche sitzt hier im September 2013 mit 12 Leidensgenossen in Abschiebehaft.
Wie eine Ratte im zugemauerten Loch. Ohne Visum, ohne Pass, ohne Geld und ohne Perspektive. Thailand möchte Leute wie ihn loswerden. Er und die anderen zerlumpten Gestalten sollen zurück in ihr Herkunftsland. Ausgespuckt wie Müll."
hier geht's weiter
Quelle:
Versauern wie eine Ratte im letzten Loch - FARANG Magazin

----------


## chang noi

schon hart, wenn die deutsche Regierung die Rückschaffungskosten nicht übernimmt... ganz im Gegensatz zur Schweiz...

*SAS - Sozialhilfe für Auslandschweizer*

Rückwanderung

*Rückwanderung*

Wünschen Sie in die Schweiz zurückzukehren oder zwingen Sie gewisse Umstände dazu, können Sie bei der zuständigen schweizerischen Vertretung ein Gesuch stellen, sofern Sie nicht über genügend eigene Mittel verfügen.

Die SAS entscheidet aufgrund Ihres Gesuchs, ob die dafür notwendigen Flug- oder Fahrkosten übernommen werden können. Ausgeschlossen ist die Übernahme von unbezahlten Aufenthaltsgebühren (z.B. overstay) oder andern Schulden in Ihrem Gastland, die eine Ausreise verunmöglichen.

Die SAS trifft die Vorkehrungen für Aufnahme, Unterkunft, Spital- oder Heimeintritt in der Schweiz. Dies geschieht in Zusammenarbeit mit den zuständigen Behörden, Angehörigen, Versicherungen, Institutionen und allenfalls mit Rettungsorganisationen.

*Voraussetzungen*

Eine der Voraussetzungen zur Übernahme Ihrer Reisekosten ist, dass Sie mit der festen Absicht in die Schweiz einreisen, hier dauernd zu verbleiben und Wohnsitz zu nehmen.
Besitzen Sie ein weiteres Bürgerrecht, wird eine Kostenübernahme nur dann bewilligt, wenn bei Ihnen das Schweizer Bürgerrecht vorherrscht.

*Bedingungen*

Sie wählen das günstigste und zweckmässigste Transportmittel.
Transportkosten für Ihren Hausrat können bewilligt werden, sofern der Wert in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zu den Transport- und den Wiederbeschaffungskosten steht. Für diese Auslagen benötigt die SAS zwei Kostenvoranschläge und eine Liste des zum Transport vorgesehenen Hausrates.

*Rückkehr in die Schweiz*

Besteht keine Möglichkeit, vorerst bei Verwandten oder Freunden zu wohnen, geben Sie die Gemeinde an, in der Sie Wohnsitz nehmen möchten. Sie können entscheiden, wo Sie sich niederlassen wollen. Das Gesuch wird über Ihren zukünftigen Wohnsitzkanton an den gewählten Ort weitergeleitet, welcher allenfalls eine provisorische Unterkunft für Sie organisiert oder Hoteladressen für die Überbrückung der ersten Tage vermittelt.

__________________________________________________  _______________________________________

naja, vielleicht haben ein paar farangs, die auf Koh Samui leben und ihn kennen, Erbarmen mit ihm und organisieren eine Spendenaktion...
... oder er meldet sich in einem anderen Forum an und bittet um Hilfe... da wird ihm bestimmt geholfen...
... oder irgendein deutscher TV-Sender übernimmt die Rückführungskosten... es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn wir schon bald was von ihm im deutschen Fernsehen zu sehen und hören bekommen  :: 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich ihm viel Glück. Abschiebehaft in TH wünsche ich nicht mal meinem ärgsten Feind...

----------


## Enrico

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Deutschland dann dumm tut in solchen Fällen. Da werden ganz andere Gelder im heimischen Land verblasen für ebenso geartete Fälle. 

Wir haben ja nun anderen Ortes erfolgreich jemanden geholfen. Das Bernd allerdings bis zur abschiebehaft alles schleifen ließ, stößt bei mir auf Unverständnis.

----------


## schiene

Die Anzahl der "Rückkehrwilligen finanzschwachen Schweizer" dürfte mit Sicherheit viel geringer als die der Deutschen sein,alleine schon von der Bevölkerungsanzahl her.
Wenn jemand jahrelang unerlaubter weise in Thailand lebt,Drogen konsumiert,illegal arbeitet habe ich kein Verständnis dafür.Warum sollte ihm geholfen werden?Er war sich mit Sicherheit allen
Konsequenzen bewußt.Ohne es zu wissen behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das er auch einer von denen ist welcher ständig über die "ach so üblen Zustände" in Deutschland schimpfte und der Meinung 
war die können ihn mal am "aller wertesten"...
Wenn natürlich jemand durch Unfall,Katastrophen Verbrechen in eine Lage kommt aus welcher nicht alleine raus kommt sollte geholfen werden.In solchen Fällen ist auch meist abgesichert das er die entstandenen Kosten an die Botschaft zurück zahlen kann/wird.

----------


## chang noi

> Die Anzahl der "Rückkehrwilligen finanzschwachen Schweizer" dürfte mit Sicherheit viel geringer als die der Deutschen sein,alleine schon von der Bevölkerungsanzahl her.


anzahlmässig ja... jedoch prozentual wahrscheinlich inetwa gleich viel...



> Warum sollte ihm geholfen werden?


... weil er vielleicht krank ist?

Ich hatte schon vor über 17 Jahren auf meiner ersten TH-Reise gehört, dass man so richtig auf den Putz hauen kann und wenn kein Geld mehr vorhanden ist, dann wird die Schweizer Botschaft das Rückflugticket bezahlen  ::  Dazumal war Koh Samui 'voll' mit Aussteigern... Um solchen Machenschaften Einhalt gebieten zu können, würde ich wie folgt vorgehen: die Botschaft schiesst die Kosten für die Rückkehr vor - also ein rückzahlbares Darlehen, was sie (die Schweizer Botschaft) bereits heute schon macht - nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass wenn der Rückwanderer das Darlehen nicht zurück bezahlt, eine Strafe erhält, die dann ähnlich wie bei Nichtbezahlung einer Busse im Gefängnis abgesessen oder möglicherweise mit gemeinnütziger Arbeit abgearbeitet werden muss. Bei geschätzten 600 CHF Rückführungskosten würde das dann immer noch einer Haftstrafe von 20 Tagen entsprechen. Entsprechend würden dann sicher die meisten - nach Rückkehr in die Schweiz - versuchen das Geld in der Familie oder bei Freunden aufzutreiben. Die Schweiz hätte dann sicher massiv weniger Darlehensverluste zu verzeichnen und der Betroffene könnte dann die Abschiebehaft - die er ja selbst verschuldet hat - verringern. Für unverschuldetes Verhalten wie Unfall usw. müssten jedoch andere Regeln gelten.

----------


## schiene

@chang noi
Ich glaube schon das die schweizer Botschaft und (somit der Staat und Steuerzahler) das Geld nur vorschießt  also wie du schon sagtest eine Art Darlehn gewährt und sich später
das Geld zurück holt.

----------


## chang noi

> Ich glaube schon das die schweizer Botschaft [...] eine Art Darlehn gewährt und sich später das Geld zurück holt.


Konsularischer Schutz: Hilfe im Ausland

Schweizer und liechtensteinische Staatsangehörige, die im Ausland in eine Notlage geraten, können die schweizerischen Vertretungen [in Thailand die Schweizer Botschaft] um Rat und Hilfe bitten.

Der konsularische Schutz der Schweizer Vertretungen umfasst hauptsächlich Leistungen, die nicht durch eine Reiseversicherung erbracht werden können. Das Eidgenössische Departement für auswärtige Angelegenheiten (EDA) empfiehlt nachdrücklich für Reisen ins Ausland eine Versicherung abzuschliessen, die zusätzliche Kosten im Zusammenhang mit Rettung, medizinischer Behandlung, Repatriierung und Rechtsschutz übernimmt.

Der konsularische Schutz beginnt dann, wenn die Mittel zur Selbsthilfe ausgeschöpft sind. In einem Notfall klärt die Vertretung zusammen mit der Hilfe suchenden Person die Möglichkeiten der Unterstützung ab. Die Vertretung ist auf die konstruktive Zusammenarbeit mit den Betroffenen angewiesen. Diese entscheiden und handeln letztlich unabhängig und in eigener Verantwortung.

Die Hilfe des EDA richtet sich nach den Bedürfnissen im Einzelfall, den örtlichen Rahmenbedingungen und der Rechtslage. Sie umfasst zum Beispiel folgende Dienstleistungen:

- bei Verlust des Passes oder der Identitätskarte ein provisorisches Reisedokument ausstellen
- bei der Geldüberweisung von der Schweiz ins Ausland behilflich sein
- Rettungsdienste benachrichtigen
- * rückzahlbare Vorschüsse für die Heimreise oder medizinische Behandlung auszahlen (Bundesamt für Justiz)*
- Kontakte zu Ärzten, Spitälern oder Notfalldiensten vermitteln, bei Bedarf und Möglichkeit die kranke oder verletzte
  Person im Spital besuchen
- Heimschaffungen organisieren
- bei einem Todesfall die Angehörigen informieren; die Rückführung oder Beisetzung der sterblichen Reste veranlassen.
- *für Personen in Haft:* die Angehörigen informieren; sich für die Rechte des Inhaftierten auf einen Pflichtverteidiger
  und wenn nötig einen offiziellen Übersetzer einsetzen; Adressen von privaten Anwaltskanzleien vermitteln; die
  verhaftete Person im Gefängnis besuchen; sich für eine menschenwürdige Behandlung und die Respektierung der
  Grundrechte während des Freiheitsentzugs einsetzen.

*Rückzahlbarer Vorschuss*

Tourist/in
Auslandschweizer/in

*Rückzahlung*

Dieses Darlehen ist zuzüglich der Kosten und Gebühren der schweizerischen Vertretung innerhalb einer Frist von sechzig Tagen zurückzuerstatten.

*Rückerstattung der Auslagen und Gebühren*

Für Dienstleistungen des konsularischen Schutzes muss die Auslandvertretung gemäss Gesetz grundsätzlich Rechnung stellen:

Gebühren entsprechend dem Zeitaufwand (CHF 150.- pro Stunde): Bei Unfall, Krankheit, Tod oder Verhaftung sind die ersten 4 Arbeitsstunden gratis; bei Bedürftigkeit oder aus anderen wichtigen Gründen, zum Beispiel bei Hilfeleistungen zu Gunsten von Opfern schwerer Verbrechen, können die Gebühren gestundet, herabgesetzt oder erlassen werden.
Die Auslagen müssen der Vertretung zurückerstattet werden. Weil die Kosten für Rettung, medizinische Behandlung, sanitäre Heimschaffung, im Todesfall oder für Anwaltshonorare in einem unerwarteten Rechtsstreit sehr hoch sind, empfiehlt das EDA nachdrücklich den Abschluss einer Reiseversicherung.

----------


## chang noi

Schweiz am Sonntag - Schweizer Pakistan-Geiseln müssen für Rettung nichts bezahlen

Von Alan Cassidy
Samstag, 21. Juli 2012 23:10

*Der Bund erlässt den in Pakistan befreiten Schweizern die Rettungskosten, weil sie an Schulen Präventionsauftritte halten.*

Das Schweizer Paar, das im März dieses Jahres nach acht Monaten Geiselhaft in Pakistan freikam, muss nichts an seine Rettung bezahlen. Der Bundesrat hat ihnen die Heimführungskosten von je 10 000 Franken erlassen, weil sich die beiden bereit erklärt haben, Freiwilligenarbeit zu leisten. Dies bestätigt das Aussendepartement (EDA) gegenüber dem «Sonntag».

Die Berner Polizisten David O. (32) und Daniela W. (29) waren im Juli 2011 mit einem VW-Bus auf Urlaubsreise, als sie im Norden Pakistans verschleppt wurden. Gemäss offizieller Darstellung gelang ihnen im März 2012 die Flucht, als sie ihr Gefängnis in einem unbewachten Moment verlassen und sich zu einem Stützpunkt der pakistanischen Armee retten konnten. Das EDA betont, kein Lösegeld bezahlt zu haben.

Dennoch fielen beim Bund während der 259 Tage dauernden Geiselhaft substanzielle Kosten an: Rund ein Dutzend Mitarbeiter des EDA war ständig mit dem Fall beschäftigt. Noch am Tag der Freilassung sagte Aussenminister Didier Burkhalter deshalb, Reisende müssten mehr Eigenverantwortung übernehmen. Der Bund prüfe, wie weit die befreiten Geiseln an den Kosten beteiligt werden könnten.

Den Betroffenen sei vom EDA eine pauschale Beteiligung an den unmittelbaren Repatriierungskosten von je 10 000 Franken verrechnet worden, sagt nun EDA-Sprecher Pierre-Alain Eltschinger. Dabei habe man sich auf die Praxis in vergleichbaren Entführungsfällen und die geltende Rechtsordnung gestützt. Der Gesamtbundesrat habe dem EDA schliesslich die Möglichkeit gegeben, den Betroffenen die Gebühren vollständig zu erlassen, wenn sich diese zu gemeinnütziger Freiwilligenarbeit bereit erklärten. «Dies ist der Fall», sagt Eltschinger. Die früheren Geiseln würden nun «Präventionsarbeit» leisten. Im Rahmen von Auftritten an Schulen und öffentlichen Anlässen sollen sie auf eine «Sensibilisierung» für Reisen in gefährliche Gegenden hinwirken.

Aussenpolitiker kritisieren diesen Entscheid. «Auch wenn die beiden Personen Präventionsarbeit leisten, ist in diesem Fall eine angemessene Kostenbeteiligung angebracht», sagt Andreas Aebi (SVP/BE), Präsident der Aussenpolitischen Kommission des Nationalrats. Es gehe nicht darum, den beiden früheren Geiseln die gesamten Kosten aufzubürden, sagt CVP-Nationalrat Gerhard Pfister (ZG). «Wer sich aber in eine derart gefährliche Gegend begibt, kann nicht erwarten, dass der Steuerzahler für die Heimführung bezahlt.» Er frage sich zudem, was Prävention an Schulen bringe, sagt Pfister. «Es sind schliesslich nicht Kinder, die solche Abenteuerreisen unternehmen, sondern Erwachsene.»

Fragen nach der Höhe der entstandenen Kosten blockt das EDA genauso ab wie ein entsprechendes Gesuch um Akteneinsicht, wie sie das Öffentlichkeitsgesetz vorsieht. Es genüge, dass der Bundesrat und die Finanzdelegation des Parlaments über die Gesamtkosten informiert wurden, heisst es beim EDA. Im Fall eines Zürcher Ehepaars, das 2009 in Mali entführt wurde, kostete die Befreiung rund 5,5 Millionen Franken. Die Betroffenen mussten sich daran mit je 20 000 Franken beteiligen.

Auch Hannes Germann (SVP/SH), Präsident der Aussenpolitischen Kommission des Ständerats, kennt die Kosten nicht. Eine Geldleistung der beiden Berner halte er «als Warnung an Nachahmer» für sinnvoll. Klar ist, dass das EDA die Rechtsgrundlagen für eine Kostenübernahme verschärfen will. Mit den nötigen Gesetzesänderungen befasst sich eine Subkommission des Ständerats.

----------


## schiene

Ein paar Obdachlosenschicksale aus Pattaya könnt ihr hier nachlesen...
Photo Essay: Homeless foreigners living down and out in Pattaya | Coconuts Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Ein Artikel aus dem "Stern" zum Thema Obdachlose Ausländer in Thailand
Hilfsorganisation besorgt: In Thailand steigt die Zahl obdachloser Ausländer - Panorama | STERN.DE

----------


## schiene

Ein TV Bericht aus dem Jahr 2013 von CNTV

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein paar Meinungen zu dem Thema:
http://de.globalvoicesonline.org/201...n-in-thailand/

----------


## schiene

Obdachlos ist er zwar nicht aber wie lange geht das gut?

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/ausla...a-1005347.html

----------


## schorschilia

> Obdachlos ist er zwar nicht aber wie lange geht das gut?


stimmt; aber für mich ist es eine schöne berührende Geschichte. Und wenn dann der 
Tag kommt, wo die Behörden ihn abschieben; nein bei ihm würde ich nicht sagen selber schuld!

----------


## manni

> stimmt; aber für mich ist es eine schöne berührende Geschichte. Und wenn dann der 
> Tag kommt, wo die Behörden ihn abschieben; nein bei ihm würde ich nicht sagen selber schuld!


Ich denke mal, die Behörden dulden ihn, sonst wäre er schon längst einkassiert und in Abschiebe Haft.

Gruß Manni

----------


## alter mann

Ich bin bei solchen Berichten immer etwas skeptisch. Ob alle Einzelheiten dieses Berichtes wirklich mit der Realitaet uebereinstimmen ? Um es fuer die Leser spannender zu machen, wird oft das Eine oder Andere etwas ausgeschmueckt.

Gruesse
vom alten mann

----------


## schorschilia

aber der Bericht war ja nicht von RTL  ::

----------


## schorschilia

*Die Zahl der obdachlosen Ausländer steigt* 

Erschreckende Ausmaße nimmt die Anzahl der obdachlosen Ausländer in Thailand an. Schätzungen der Thai-Behörden gehen davon aus, dass etwa 300 Farangs zur Zeit obdachlos sind. Dies dürfte allerdings nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sein. Manche Ausländer verstehen es geschickt ihre Obdachlosigkeit vor der breiten Öffentlichkeit zu verbergen.

*Thais und Ausländer ziehen an einem Strang*

Ihre Kleidung ist sauber, sie selber machen durchaus einen gepflegten Eindruck. Laut den thailändischen Behörden sind etwa 200 000 Thais ebenfalls obdachlos, nächtigen im Freien und betteln meist mit wenig Erfolg ihre Landsleute und Ausländer an.
Besonders prekär ist die Situation für Ausländer ohne Unterkunft in Pattaya und Jomtien. Sobald es dunkel wird, schlagen sie wenn vorhanden, ihre Zelte an den Stränden auf. Andere schlafen nach Geschäftsschluss im Eingangsbereich der zahlreichen Läden oder Restaurants. Das wird aber in letzter Zeit von den Ordnungskräften unterbunden. Bevor die Geschäfte am anderen Morgen wieder öffnen, müssen die Obdachlosen ihre Sachen zusammengepackt haben, das „Feld“ räumen.
Sie wandern zu ihren jeweiligen Treffpunkten am Strand. Einige dieser obdachlosen Ausländer machen einen heruntergekommenen Eindruck, zudem steht es um ihre Gesundheit nicht zum Besten.
Alkohol in großen Mengen, zu viele Zigaretten und fast schutzlos jeder Witterung ausgesetzt zu sein fordert seinen Tribut. Die Obdachlosen kümmern sich wenig um die Belange der Urlauber.

Touristen werden angeschnorrt, beleidigt und manchmal auf das Übelste beschimpft. Bierflaschen und Verpackungsmaterial bedenkenlos am Strand entsorgt. Schamlos wird auch dort uriniert. Nicht unbedingt die beste Werbung für das Seebad. Da braucht sich niemand zu wundern, dass die Thai-Bevölkerung nicht die beste Meinung von Europäern hat.
Unverständlicherweise greift die Polizei nur selten ein. Dabei dürfte ihnen klar sein, dass diese Farangs kein Visum haben. In den meisten Fällen nicht einmal mehr einen Reisepass. Die Situation der Obdachlosen ist sicher nicht angenehm, aber schlechtes Benehmen verbessert ihre Lage keineswegs.

*Viele der Obdachlosen sind völlig mittellos*

Nicht wenige der obdachlosen Ausländer verloren ihre gesamten Ersparnisse, weil sie sich auf Geschäfte mit einem Partner einließen, der sie betrog. Andere wiederum verloren ihr Geld durch die eigene Ehefrau oder Freundin.
Eine nicht geringe Anzahl von ihnen verjubelte das Geld in den Bars mit den hübschen Barmädchen. Das geht schnell in Pattaya. Die Zahl der Betroffenen steigt weiterhin, die Sitten werden rauer im einst idyllischen Fischerdorf.
Eine kleinere Gruppe der Farangs sah aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen nach Ablauf ihres Urlaubs keine Veranlassung mehr in ihre Heimat zurückzukehren.

*Eine Stiftung versucht den Gestrandeten zu helfen*

Eine Stiftung versucht den Ausländern zu helfen. Das gestaltet sich als schwierig, da sie sich meist ohne Visum illegal in Thailand aufhalten. Die Stiftung versorgt sie soweit möglich mit Lebensmitteln und stellt den Kontakt zu den jeweiligen Konsulaten her.
Es gibt Ausländer, die lehnen den Kontakt zu den Behörden ab, da sie in der Heimat Steuerschulden haben, oder aus anderen Gründen gesucht werden.
Auch die Konsulate verweigern oft die Hilfe. Geld um eine Rückkehr zu finanzieren wäre nicht vorhanden. Laut den thailändischen Stellen gibt es auch in anderen Provinzen des Landes mittlerweile eine kleinere Anzahl obdachloser Ausländer.
Die meisten von ihnen haben sich durch Leichtsinn oder Gutgläubigkeit selber in diese Situation gebracht. Sie ertränken ihren Kummer in Alkohol und Selbstmitleid, geben sich auf. Mit Sicherheit ist es der falsche Weg sich so gehen zu lassen.

Die Obdachlosenzahlen der Ausländer die in Thailand auf dem Land leben steigt mit Sicherheit weiterhin an. Viele verließen Pattaya, weil das Leben dort für sie einfach zu teuer wurde, aber auch in den ländlichen Regionen zogen die Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich an.
Auch jüngere Ausländer erwischte die Obdachlosigkeit. Sie träumten den Traum vom Auswandern und scheiterten kläglich. Die Gründe sind: Sie verfügen noch nicht über eine Rente, haben keine sonstigen Einkünfte. Das geringe angesparte Kapital ist schnell aufgebraucht, und in Thailand zu arbeiten erweist sich für sie als unmöglich.

http://www.auswandern-nach-thailand....t/#prettyPhoto

----------


## Siamfan

Ich denke, das hat sich jetzt voellig geaendert.

Es war eine Desorganisation  der Immigration und der Tourist-Police.

"Hilfsorganisationen" bewirken genau das Gegenteil!!!

Der Deutsche Hilfeverein hat da aus meiner Sicht die richtige Einstellung dazu.


Fuer mich ist es eine Beleidigung ohne Gleichen, wenn Beamte der beiden Organisationen, nach dem sie jahrelang GEPENNT haben, mich und meine Familie augenscheinlich immer noch nicht davon unterscheiden koennen. 

Farang ist eben nicht Farang. Aber viele Beamte erkennen keinen Unterschied!!!

----------

